# Sassy FAFI Chrissyclassy



## chrissyclass (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey sexies! Here’s me being a super silly Fafi gurl! Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face:

MUFE Mat Velvet + No.15
Dior Bronzing Powder 010
Mac Pressed Powder light
MSF Glissade

Eyes:

e/s – Mac Retrospeck, Quarry, Clarity, Big T, Artdeco #44
e/l – Mac Powerpoint Stubborn Brown, MUFE Aqua Eyes White, Artdeco Waterproof eyeliner in ??? I forgot?
Mascara – The Face Shop Freshian & Maybelline Unstoppable
Cheap ‘ol falsies

Lips:

l/s – Mac Giddy
l/g – The Face Shop – Celebrity Pink 

*Hearts were made with Elianto e/s in colors: Cherry Pink, Berry Rose, Grapevine & Cool Violet

*Elianto is a wonderful Korean brand that has really awesome e/s

This photo inspired the first look.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































































I couldn’t resist!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













The more photoshopped versions...






\
Yikes green!

























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jan 22, 2008)

*This is SOOOO Cute!!!!!*


----------



## alehoney (Jan 22, 2008)

all of those were very cute!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 22, 2008)

looks awesome!!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank u berry much!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 22, 2008)

*~*You are very talented...I love this look!!*~*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 22, 2008)

This is awesome... you did an awe inspiring job!!  You look so cute!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so mucha!


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2008)

you look sooo cute!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cool looks. you're adorable


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh you look like you had sooo much fun putting together these looks....You ARE a FAFI girl...


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 22, 2008)

so creative and too cute :-D


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Oh you look like you had sooo much fun putting together these looks....You ARE a FAFI girl..._

 
I was giggling the whole way through!


----------



## Edie (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my god...completely GORGEOUES!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

omg how cuuute!!!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 22, 2008)

what a cutie!!!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Jan 22, 2008)

you are SO ADORABLE! love it!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 22, 2008)

That can't be beat! awesome =)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 22, 2008)

oooh pretty!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 22, 2008)

You are SOOOO photogenic!!! The camera really loves you. Im jealous. 

GREAT looks!!!! Give the Fafi girls a run for their money!!!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 22, 2008)

You are such a cutie pie!  And, this looks great!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 22, 2008)

sooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 22, 2008)

Your pics are so cute! You can tell you are really enjoying yourself!! I love the ones with the white in the waterline! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## stefania905 (Jan 22, 2008)

thats awesommeee!!!!


i got really excited when i saw ur from the Philippines.
lol i live in NY but love going back there!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 23, 2008)

this. is. ADORABLE.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jan 23, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 LOVE these!! I was planning on doing a Fafi look during the event just to show a little more enthusiasm and spirit for our customers...I'd love to even do this on appointment holders, too!!!

Kudos, these are great!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 23, 2008)

thats soooooooooooooo wikkid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 23, 2008)

Spank you very much girls! I must say this was the most fun I've had taking pics!


----------



## mandragora (Jan 23, 2008)

You're too cute.  I love that you're thoroughly having fun in the pics.  Very creative and fun.


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_thats awesommeee!!!!


i got really excited when i saw ur from the Philippines.
lol i live in NY but love going back there!!!_

 

Hey mabuhay from the Philippines!


----------



## baby_love (Jan 23, 2008)

This is the only Fafi look that i've seen that i actually like!  great job!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 23, 2008)

This is the best Fafi post *ever*!


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 23, 2008)

that is super kawaii!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jan 23, 2008)

Agh, you're so adorable. You're hyping me up for Fafi way too much


----------



## Jot (Jan 23, 2008)

So fab. I can't wait for fafi x


----------



## Emmi (Jan 23, 2008)

You look very cute!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the oh-so-wonderful comments! I hope more you will post your Fafi inspired creations!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 23, 2008)

GREAT PICTURES!!!!!! 

You look adorable


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 23, 2008)

Frickin' Fabulous.  I love the photoshopped green hair, it looks great.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 23, 2008)

Your so cute! I love the one with the green hair.


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## anickia (Jan 23, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow!! Your like a real live fafinette!! Love it!!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 23, 2008)

aw this is sooo cute! and creative.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 23, 2008)

That Is soooo cute


----------



## Babycakes (Jan 24, 2008)

very beautiful,fab job! You look soo cute!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank u sooo much!


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 24, 2008)

SO pretty and you are so talented!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 24, 2008)

OMG ur super cute!!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 24, 2008)

OMG, super super cute! I love it!!

Cant wait til Fafi comes out and we can wear those big hearts on our faces!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shamyla* 

 
_OMG, super super cute! I love it!!

Cant wait til Fafi comes out and we can wear those big hearts on our faces!!_

 

I swear if I could wear those pink hearts on my face everyday and everywhere I would!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 24, 2008)

this is sooooooo pretty!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 24, 2008)

so so so so so sooooooooooo freakin' cute!!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 24, 2008)

That's so cute !!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jan 28, 2008)

You look so cute! Really adorable! I enjoyed looking at all the pictures. Those hearts look so fun to wear! I think that's exactly what a girl needs to put on to brighten up their day!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 28, 2008)

^Hey Joni!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## obbreb (Jan 29, 2008)

Chrissy, those are fun and awesome looks! You did a great job, you sure are raking in more MAC addicts to splurge on the Fafi Collection.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 29, 2008)

These are great.


----------



## tchristi (Jan 30, 2008)

oh my gosh this is super cute, artistic, fun, and flirty. the entire look is fab! also love the hoodies and the backgrounds. are they pictures? wallpapers? i need to know. how can i get them?


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tchristi* 

 
_oh my gosh this is super cute, artistic, fun, and flirty. the entire look is fab! also love the hoodies and the backgrounds. are they pictures? wallpapers? i need to know. how can i get them?_

 
Thanks! I used pics and wallpapers. You can get 'em here at http://www.fafi.net/. Post a Fafi look of your own...I promise that you'll have buckets of fun!


----------



## holly_golightly (Jan 30, 2008)

omg this is too adorable!!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jan 31, 2008)

^tank u!


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 31, 2008)

This looks so gorgeous!


----------

